# Optimal iTunes settings



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Came across this page link on another post here in HTS - http://www.benchmarkmedia.com/wiki/index.php/ITunes-QuickTime_for_Mac_-_Setup_Guide

Part of this is a little confusing to me. Are they saying to set the sample rate in the midi set-up the same as the source or the highest your DAC can handle?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Depending on which version you have, from what I read you are correct. Also, turn-off all the "extras" (DSP and 'plug-ins').


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

wgmontgomery said:


> Depending on which version you have, from what I read you are correct. Also, turn-off all the "extras" (DSP and 'plug-ins').


Yeah. I don't have any of that stuff on my mac, so no issues there. As far as iTunes versions go, I have the latest (10.6). So I believe the suggested course of action in my case is to go with the tracks sample rate?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

No; I believe that iTunes recommends going with the highest rate your device will handle:

"For iTunes versions later then 7, we recommend setting the sample rate to the highest sample rate that your device is capable of"


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, I see. I was worried about that last section that mentioned re-sampling/distortion, but it sounds like that would only occur if you changed the sample rate while iTunes was open. If you make the change with iTunes closed, the re-sampling/distortion should not occur, correct?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

ndurantz said:


> Oh, I see. I was worried about that last section that mentioned re-sampling/distortion, but it sounds like that would only occur if you changed the sample rate while iTunes was open. If you make the change with iTunes closed, the re-sampling/distortion should not occur, correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


"AudioMIDI while iTunes is open will not change the sample rate of iTunes until iTunes is re-launched. Consequently, it will cause CoreAudio to sample-rate convert the audio coming from iTunes. The result of CoreAudio sample-rate conversion is significant distortion"

I believe that you are correct.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

That definitely makes it easier as I won't have to change it all time. Set it & enjoy the music 

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

